# How much power is enough??



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

I just bought Emotiva's XBR-5 400w x 5 offering and am advised to supply a dedicated circuit. Question is would my Moster AVS2000 line conditioner/stabilizer do the job or should I give it its own power supply?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It will be very difficult to ever reach that amps full output under most circumstances but I agree a dedicated circuit is a good idea. If you plan to have other devices plugged into that same conditioner your defeating the purpose of having a dedicated circuit.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> It will be very difficult to ever reach that amps full output under most circumstances but I agree a dedicated circuit is a good idea. If you plan to have other devices plugged into that same conditioner your defeating the purpose of having a dedicated circuit.


First I want to thank you Tony as you always reach out to help no matter how stupid my questions. Now on to another stupid question, Monster says that the AVS2000 should fully support the power needs of both of my Amps. 
No offence to Monster but I latterly have called there tech line three times and was left wondering if I had just talked to the techs friend who has no related experience while he slipped out to the bathroom. 

Well no brainer then I will use two discreet 220v 30amp. circuits one for each amp. Then leave TV, Disc player and Pre-Pro, etc. for the AVS2000 to support. 

Any advice on running the 220 circuits? I mean this I know something about this as far as electrical configuration. I am asking more on any tricks or gear I should consider to make those runs more friendly for it's intended use? :spend:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

rpearson said:


> I just bought Emotiva's XBR-5 400w x 5 offering and am advised to supply a dedicated circuit. Question is would my Moster AVS2000 line conditioner/stabilizer do the job or should I give it its own power supply?


Not sure about the XBR series, but on my XPAs Emotiva states to not use any power conditioners on their amps - not even surge protectors, that surge protection is built in.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would love to hear their reasoning on that. My guess is some assumption about limiting the current to the amp or exceeding the power rating of the device it is connected to. I would prefer to have protection outside my devices. It never hurts to have extra protection in the system (assuming max power through the device is adequate), at least IMO. I would rather that an external cheap surge suppressor take damage than a something internal to the amp.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Why use 220V ?
If you do use 220V the amplifier will only draw ~1/2 the current compared to a 110V circuit so 30A is overkill.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

chashint said:


> Why use 220V ?
> If you do use 220V the amplifier will only draw ~1/2 the current compared to a 110V circuit so 30A is overkill.


I guess you answered the question for your self when you pointed out that in one instance I would use most of if not all available resource and in the other I would always have reserve. I mean I've got to run either and one is as easy as the other so why not. Remember we are talking about a guy that is running an XBR amp with book shelf speakers here. :hsd:LOL


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If you are going to use the Monster AVS2000, a 110 line will be enough with a 20 amp breaker. The unit has been tested to deliver up to 18 additional amps (that maxed it out & the red warning light lit up) for a breif peroid. Only during brief spikes in aggresive sound tracks would you need extra power & the Emotiva is able to store power for such, so as I say...you should be fine.

The AVS2000 is not a surge protector & it is not a line conditioner, you will need to use it in conjuction with such. The Emotiva does not have internal surge protection, just common fault protection. Very different. I always recommend protection.

And congrads on the Emo, that's one serious mama jama!


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> If you are going to use the Monster AVS2000, a 110 line will be enough with a 20 amp breaker. The unit has been tested to deliver up to 18 additional amps (that maxed it out & the red warning light lit up) for a breif peroid. Only during brief spikes in aggresive sound tracks would you need extra power & the Emotiva is able to store power for such, so as I say...you should be fine.
> 
> The AVS2000 is not a surge protector & it is not a line conditioner, you will need to use it in conjuction with such. The Emotiva does not have internal surge protection, just common fault protection. Very different. I always recommend protection.
> 
> And congrads on the Emo, that's one serious mama jama!


Wow now there's some usable information. So I am dumb founded as to the AVS2000 not offering any protection. So how about my monster 5100? If it offers protection it would seem that the proper configuration would be a dedicated 20amp. 120v circuit - the 5100 - AVS2000 and then gear? Have I missed anything?:doh:


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

rpearson said:


> Wow now there's some usable information. So I am dumb founded as to the AVS2000 not offering any protection. So how about my monster 5100? If it offers protection it would seem that the proper configuration would be a dedicated 20amp. 120v circuit - the 5100 - AVS2000 and then gear? Have I missed anything?:doh:


http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr5

Power Requirements: 115 VAC or 230 VAC +/- 10% @ 50 / 60 Hz (user selectable). 
The XPR-5 requires a 20 Amp circuit and standard IEC 20 Amp outlet (which is different than a 15 Amp outlet).If you don’t have a proper circuit and outlet, we recommend you have one installed by a qualified electrician.We recommend that the XPR-5 be plugged into its own dedicated 20 Amp circuit.


What is odd about that quote requiring 20 A is that 20 A @ 120 VAC supplies half the power of 20 A 240 VAC.

If it were me, I would run 20 A 240 VAC and skip the AVS2000. The AVS 2000 would just hold back getting the full power of the circuit.

Power Supply: 
3.3 kVA toroidal power transformer.
180,000 uF of storage capacitance.


I would not want to put anything in the way of that mammoth amount of capacitance built into that amp. Let the internal power supply do it's job. 

If it were me, I would just hook it into a dedicated 20 A 120 VAC circuit. I do a lot of electronics / computer installations and have never had the power supply of the house wiring be any limitation. Except the time that a computer network was on a 15 A circuit that a fridge was hooked into. 

I think the Emotiva engineers have you well covered.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

TheHammer said:


> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr5
> 
> Power Requirements: 115 VAC or 230 VAC +/- 10% @ 50 / 60 Hz (user selectable).
> The XPR-5 requires a 20 Amp circuit and standard IEC 20 Amp outlet (which is different than a 15 Amp outlet).If you don’t have a proper circuit and outlet, we recommend you have one installed by a qualified electrician.We recommend that the XPR-5 be plugged into its own dedicated 20 Amp circuit.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to provide this info. I spent considerable time on the phone with Nick with with Emotiva today and he pretty much said the same thing. Although I have an uncorrupted 240v circuit near by that I think is going to end up powering the XPR. and everything else will pull off a dedicated 120v 20a on the same wall.


----------

